# 08 Female Deinagkistrodon acutus for sale



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

08 Female Deinagkistrodon acutus, Chinese sharp-nosed Viper for sale. Around a foot long, £75

Collection from Gloucester


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ofcourse, just to add, DWA license holders only. A copy of your DWA/PSL will be required.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning little acutus Tom..


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

milsom said:


> Stunning little acutus Tom..


 
Cheers mate!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Bump up, sensible offers welcome


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Trade you for a pair of inverted golden moon stripe marshmallow albino Leopard Geckos? (het hypo)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Trade you for a pair of inverted golden moon stripe marshmallow albino Leopard Geckos? (het hypo)


Swop fro Balls ?


----------



## FrankJones (Feb 24, 2009)

nice snake


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Trade you for a pair of inverted golden moon stripe marshmallow albino Leopard Geckos? (het hypo)


 
Sorry, but ill have to decline.....however, ill definately trade for your Savu-Kaouthia hybrid?


----------

